

Chromecast now available on Amazon UK - Deeehem
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00I4WQ618/ref=as_li_tf_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1634&creative=6738&creativeASIN=B00I4WQ618&linkCode=as2&tag=72184612-21

======
ZeroGravitas
I imported one of these (paying roughly the same price) and it was well worth
it purely for netflix. My family has since bought about a dozen of them.

Hopefully with the official UK release BBC iPlayer (both TV and Radio) support
is on the way.

edit: iPlayer support rolls out today, yay!

